# Frontier Rotary Cutters



## JDRazorback (Jun 7, 2009)

What is the difference in the Frontier RC1060 and the RC2060? The specs on the JD website look to be the same for them.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum JD! I think they are pretty much the same thing. Just a change in the model number. The RC2060 is a light duty rotary cutter.


----------



## Ac7000 (May 3, 2009)

buy which ever is cheaper since they have the same specs


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

Just a guess 1 must be heavier duty


----------



## JDRazorback (Jun 7, 2009)

Talked to the John Deere dealer today and he said the 2060 and 1060 are the same, the 2060 is just a newer model number.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDRazorback _
> *Talked to the John Deere dealer today and he said the 2060 and 1060 are the same, the 2060 is just a newer model number. *


That's what I thought. John Deere has change and screwed around with model numbers on everything to the point, I think everyone is confused.


----------



## Ac7000 (May 3, 2009)

thats y deere sucks, well 1 reason. AGCO or IH


----------

